# HDMI-CEC on Joey?



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

So happy to come home and see HDMI-CEC working on my Hopper!!! No more mid day calls from the wife and explaining how to switch sources on the receiver.

But does anyone know if the Joey is getting HDMI-CEC as well? It didn't seem to, but I have an off-brand TV connected to the Joey (TCL) so it might be the TV that doesn't support it.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, Joey supports CEC.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

After reading an article that described all the different names manufacturers call their HDMI-CEC, come to find out my 2008 DLP has it. And a setting to turn it off too, which I am reading a lot of people want but don't have on theirs and I am seeing doesn't work the same as on does. I don't have ARC though. But it think the whole thing is a little late, 4 years for me and I only use my DLP purely as a monitor anyway. I got an HDMI AVR last February to replace my analog AVR and my HD equipment is no longer plugged directly into my TV and the AVR only needs one input on the TV. Over the past couple of weeks I have installed several various AVR's and see CEC more of a pain than a pleasure. If you have a remote along the lines of the H1, CEC is a moot point and life is so much easier. Now if the AVR has the smarts to regulate things logically as they are used which I have yet to see, the H1, that will negate the need for the H1 which is EOL and the replacement for it a step backwards, that would be great and fulfill the feature. So . . .

I just checked the Joey in the kitchen which is hooked up to a 35" Sony and they see eachother and it works to turn the TV on with the Joey power button and the TV has a settign for shutting off the device (Joey). But it doesn't work. One button on, but two, the same ol' thing, to turn off the two. I looked through the help and there is nothing listed as to how this is suppose to work. I'm hearing one thing and seeing several others.

I heard another rumour that a new more comprehensive built in user guide is suppose to be part of one of these updates. But when . . . .


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

FarmerBob said:


> I got an HDMI AVR last February to replace my analog AVR and my HD equipment is no longer plugged directly into my TV and the AVR only needs one input on the TV. Over the past couple of weeks I have installed several various AVR's and see CEC more of a pain than a pleasure. If you have a remote along the lines of the H1, CEC is a moot point and life is so much easier.


My experience with my Sony TV and Denon AVR (with HDMI) was great. Pushing the power button on the Hopper remote does the following:

1. Turn on the Hopper
2. Turn on the TV
3. Turn on the Denon AVR
4. Switch the Denon AVR to the source for the Hopper.

To me that is fantastic and completely negates the need to pay >$100 for a remote (which I personally find insane). When I'm done watching TV, pushing the one power button shuts everything off.

Their are use scenarios where this could be problematic though, like the one raised in another thread. Where if you are watching on one tv and want to pause, turn off that TV (without turning off the hopper) and continue watching on a Joey in another room. But in reality, I don't see how that limitation doesn't also effect a pricey remote as well. Either you have a macro to turn them all off, or individually and you don't save any button presses.

A good solution would be for Dish to update the firmware to not abandon a paused tuner on power off, unless necessary for a timer.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thats a pretty great suggestion. I bet we see that sooner than later.


----------

